# Coming to Corpus



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

I'm a fly fisherman from Colorado, and will be coming to Corpus for about 5 days to visit some friends who recently moved there. I should have enough free time to do some fly fishing while I'm there, and would like to give it a shot. I'm not new to fly fishing. Been fishing Colorado all my life, and have fished steelhead in Oregon. I am new to salt and fishing flats though, and this will be my first visit to Corpus.

In order to make the best of what will likely be my one chance to fish in Corpus, i'll probably go with a guide. So I'm looking for recommendations for a good guide that can get me on some redfish? I'd be happy to offer up some Colorado info/advice for anyone who might be coming out this way for a fly fishing trip too.

Thanks


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Freddie Lynch - http://www.flyfishcorpus.com/


----------



## Tailingloop (Jan 21, 2011)

Capt. Eric Knipling

EK is in Rockport just north of Corpus and is a really nice guy who seems to always have the reds sorted.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Tailingloop said:


> Capt. Eric Knipling
> 
> EK is in Rockport just north of Corpus and is a really nice guy who seems to always have the reds sorted.


Ditto that! EK is a cool ******!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

superflyguy said:


> Ditto that! EK is a cool ******!


x2

don't focus too much on the "corpus" area - be willing to make a drive - you fish colorado, so you're probably used to that


----------



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. We decided to just wing it ourselves. I'll post my catches in a separate thread.


----------



## flatsfisher83 (Apr 23, 2011)

Call Capt. Steve Utley. He's got a wicked flats boat and can get you on fish in short time. Tell him T. J. told you to call. 361-443-3208

http://www.blueheronadventures.com/


----------

